# Riding America with a pack horse and dog



## midus (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning on riding from Colorado to Florida beginning in September and wondering if anyone wants to accompany for all or any part of ride. Have three routes picked out a great horse and a good pack horse as well. My very well trained German Shephard is all the protection we need. Decent pace of 20 miles a day riding two days off one ride three off one ride two off one ride four off two and then repeat. However animals well-being could call for less riding. Totally self-supporting, very experienced rider and adventurer. Three years ago I rode my mountain bike on the Great divide route from Canada to Mexico in three months,oh and I rode from Denver to Canada to begin in two months(spent a month in Yellowstone).

No set itinerary no rush just a basic schedule and route. Simple food fresh stuff when we can etc... Want to website this and blog, etc... 

Any tips suggestions on anything appreciated. Mostly looking for someone for company. Love my dog but he is pretty quite and a dog of few words/barks. Let me know at [email protected]


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Id love to follow your blog and adventure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope your ride goes well! Very interested on how it all turns out!


----------



## eowyn (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck! Sounds wonderful! I would really like to follow your blog!


----------



## OasisRanch (Jul 27, 2011)

You are doing somehting I have always wanted to do. Are you going to post the routes on your blog? I would be pretty interested in the routes your going to take. When we move to colorado (currently in hawaii) we will start planning our ride. Will take a few years after the move but we will get there.

I am very exited for you and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Bad timing for me. The big "if" word.
If it was about 28 months from now:
I'd be retiring and have the time.
I'd have both my horses in conditioned and ready to go.
And if you were going from FL to CO  I'd be glad to catch up with you in GA or AL (depending on your route) and ride to CO with you. Then perhaps continue on to WA.

Oh, that terrible "if" word 

Hope you have a great trip. Post your route and what you find out.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish I could go, but maybe could meet in FL as I live here . Look forward to reading about your journey!

P.S. my horse is "Midas"


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Sounds fantastic. Please post your website/blog when you have it ready.


----------

